# Overtraining



## nwakes07 (Jan 7, 2013)

In this video Rich Piana says "theres no such thing as overtraining" What are your thoughts on this?


Episode 1: SUPERMUTANT Rich Piana Leave Humanity Behind - YouTube


----------



## chris698 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the part where he said there are no short cuts to getting fit.... its hard work!


----------



## 3clipseGT (Jan 8, 2013)

I think overtraining is over rated and most people who use it, use it to slack on the training or diet.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 8, 2013)

3clipseGT said:


> I think overtraining is over rated and most people who use it, use it to slack on the training or diet.



I think there are certain factors that can lead to what one can call overtraining, but not might be completely derived from training itself.  For example, if someone has a poor diet and is not getting enough sleep, then after blasting away for weeks on end, they are going to reach a point of neurological fatigue.  Physically, they may be able to handle the workload, but their nervous system can no longer support the intensity required to train at a high level.

To overtrain, you would have to place a significant amount of repeated stress on your body so that it is not able to recover from the stimulus provided.  Even if your nutrition is on point, if you are training the same muscle with a high frequency and with a high level of intensity, the rebuilding process within the muscle will not be complete before training that muscle and you will reach a point where you can longer gain size or strength. 

However, a logical, well designed training program would alleviate this concern and is the reason such programs like DC and Mountain Dog training have built in cruises or periods of reduced intensity. They allow the body to re-set physically and neurologically so that one can make continuous progress.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

Well yes certainly you can become overtrained . Been there done that.
I do however feel it is much harder to over train when you have all key points of recovery in place. I over trained like a mfer in my late teens early 20's .
2 hrs before work 2-3 hrs in the evening at a very intense pace + a wickedly
heavy labor job in between. About an hr into the nite session i'd start getting that pissy ammonia smell to my sweat. That I believe was urea from heavy tissue breakdown. I was really well conditioned but for a time my strength crept up ever so slowly. When I started training with stimulation then recovery
without overtraining my strenth and size gains really accelerated. 
I do know many many guys that think they are overtrained and are nowhere
near it. The human body is amazingly adaptable with higher limitations than 
most would think. The guys that I find always talking about overtraining are the ones that really don't enjoy the training part that much.
Just my .2  Have a great day- don't train to hard! J/K.. T


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 15, 2013)

Didn't Rich Piana win the cal in about 1998? T


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 22, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Didn't Rich Piana win the cal in about 1998? T



I believe so.


----------

